# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  .·:*`ذوق¨*:·. مملكـــة الديكــور .·:*`أناقة¨*:·.

## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


.·:*`¨*:·. مملكـــة الديكــور .·:*`¨*:·. 
فن ** ذوق ** تكامل




مرحبا بكم فى قصر أبناء مصر للديكور





من فضلكم تفضلوا الى الصالون حتى نبدأ بأذن الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: غرف النوم :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: غرف نوم على الطراز الصينى:::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: غرف نوم للبنوتات أنا مش ناسيهم لانى عارف لو نسيت حتضرب والموضوع مش بعيد يتمسح كمان :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: مفارش وأطقم :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: أباجورات ::: أكسسوار زجاجى :::




















****************************************

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: شموع ::: ديكور كريستالى ::: فازات :::



















****************************************

















******************************************

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: سفرات :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: أدولت السفرة :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: صالات الاستقبال :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: أستراحات :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: أثاث رائع :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: مطابخ :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: حمامات :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: خلفيات مرسومة على الحوائط ولكنها قمة فى الروعة :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: حمامات سباحة :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: أحواض سمك :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: مناشف :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: طرابيزات :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

::: كـــراسى :::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

وبكده يكون الموضوع أنتهى والحمد لله
ويارب تكون المملكة الحلوة دى عجبتكم

ولكم كل الشكر
فى رعاية الله

----------


## boukybouky

ميمو موضوع أكثر من رائع حقاً 

لي عودة للرد بإستفاضة أكثر و التعليق براحتي بقي  :: 

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*
حرام عليك يا محمد عقدتني  

غرف النوم الصيني تحفة و تجنن ، الأستايل بتاعها حلو حلو قوي 

و كمان حمامات السباحة غير طبيعية و خصوصا رقم 5 ، 6  

الترابيزات فيهم أشكال غريبة و جديدة تماما و شيك جدا جدا جدا 

بجد بجد تسلم أيدك قصر ديكور كله  بياخد العقل و مجهود رائع و كبير   

فكرتني بأعلان "محمود أيه ده يا محمود" أوضة نوم كاربت سيتي يا عديلة"   يجي يشوف محمود القصر بتاع أبناء مصر*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> ميمو موضوع أكثر من رائع حقاً 
> 
> لي عودة للرد بإستفاضة أكثر و التعليق براحتي بقي 
> 
> كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



شرفتينى بوكـى هانم
فى أنتظار عوده حضرتك
أن شاء الله

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

بجد موضوع اقل ما يقال عليه رااااااااااااائع
مش عارفة اقولك ايه الى عجبنى ولا ايه لانهم كلهم حلوين اوى وحسسونى انى ملكه داخل قصرها البديع
حقيقى عجبتنى الاذواق جدااااااااااااااا لانها فعلا راقية وزوقها رفيع اوى
تسلم ايديك ميمو وياريت يتثبت الموضوع لانه مركز وبيضم جوانب كتيره للديكور
تحياتى ليك ومستنين منك المزيد والمزيد من الموضوعات الجميلة وبعد اذنك هروح اهد البيت بتاعنا  لانى اتعقدت بجدددددد  ههههههه

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> *
> حرام عليك يا محمد عقدتني  
> 
> غرف النوم الصيني تحفة و تجنن ، الأستايل بتاعها حلو حلو قوي 
> 
> و كمان حمامات السباحة غير طبيعية و خصوصا رقم 5 ، 6  
> 
> الترابيزات فيهم أشكال غريبة و جديدة تماما و شيك جدا جدا جدا 
> 
> ...




والله يا أميرة واضح أن ذوقك نفس ذوقى 
وطبعا ده بيدل أن زوقك عالى أوى زى بالظبط هههههه
أنا عجبتنى أوى الغرف الصينى وناوى أعمل زيها أن شاء الله 
لما أورث حمايا أن شاء الله ...
وتسلمى على مرورك الرائع يا أميرة
وأنتظرى كمان قصر المطبخ وقصر المكياجات 
ما أنا مش حرحمكم بقى هههههههههه

فى رعاية الله ...

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> بجد موضوع اقل ما يقال عليه رااااااااااااائع
> مش عارفة اقولك ايه الى عجبنى ولا ايه لانهم كلهم حلوين اوى وحسسونى انى ملكه داخل قصرها البديع
> حقيقى عجبتنى الاذواق جدااااااااااااااا لانها فعلا راقية وزوقها رفيع اوى
> تسلم ايديك ميمو وياريت يتثبت الموضوع لانه مركز وبيضم جوانب كتيره للديكور
> تحياتى ليك ومستنين منك المزيد والمزيد من الموضوعات الجميلة وبعد اذنك هروح اهد البيت بتاعنا  لانى اتعقدت بجدددددد  ههههههه




وأكثر ما يقال أنه رهيب وممتع جدا
 وكل ده بفضل زيارته وتشريفك له
أختى الغالية أعتبرى القصر قصرك بقى ما أنتى من أبناء مصر
أى شىء يعجبك كونى واثقه أنه اصبح ملكك ..
وبلاش بقى تهدى بيتكم خليه يمكن تحنى لأيام زمان زى كل الناس
أهوه حينفع برضة
شرفتينى أختى الغالية


فى رعاية الله

----------


## ريحانة الاسلام

بجد تحفه ايه الشياكه دى كلها  واكيدعملت مجهود جامد

بصراحه انا مش قدر اقول مين احسن صوره علشان كلها روعة
 و شيك جدا جدا ممكن بس ديكور طرابيزات غريب شويه بس هو اصتيل جديد

وشكرااااااجداااا على الصور وخصوصا ديكور المطبخ

 وتقبلوا تحياتــى ريحانة الاسلام

----------


## nour2005

بسم الله ما شاء الله قصر في غاية الروعة 
وكل محتوياته رائعة 
بجد مجهود كبير يا ميمو تسلم ايدك والف شكر على الصور 
وفي انتظار جديدك دائما

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


الله الله يا ميمو... قمة في الروعة والشياكة.. :Wai:  



اختيارات موقفة جدا تدل على ان ذوقك عالي  .. عارف يا ميمو اكثر شئ قرهني عارف يعني ايه قهرني.. ::(:  


 الى هو الكراسي.. والطاولات..

حاجة اصلا خيالية.. وروعة .. حداثة  مع الكلاسك تصاميم  حلوة..

شكرا لك على الفرسة مردودة يا ميمو. ::  

بارك الله فيك.  :f2:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> بجد تحفه ايه الشياكه دى كلها  واكيدعملت مجهود جامد
> 
> بصراحه انا مش قدر اقول مين احسن صوره علشان كلها روعة
>  و شيك جدا جدا ممكن بس ديكور طرابيزات غريب شويه بس هو اصتيل جديد
> 
> وشكرااااااجداااا على الصور وخصوصا ديكور المطبخ
> 
>  وتقبلوا تحياتــى ريحانة الاسلام



ميرسى أوى على مرورك يا ريحانة
والله من ناحية المجهود كان جامد فعلا
بس طبعا كله فى سبيل أنى أقدملكم شىء كويس
 :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:  
وتأكدى أنك مرورك بالموضوع شىء أسعدنى جدا
ووالله لو تعرفى دوخت قد ايه فى اختيار الاذواق دى 
هههههههههههههههههه
بس يالا الحمد لله أنهم نالوا على أعجابك  :2:   :2:  

فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> بسم الله ما شاء الله قصر في غاية الروعة 
> وكل محتوياته رائعة 
> بجد مجهود كبير يا ميمو تسلم ايدك والف شكر على الصور 
> وفي انتظار جديدك دائما



الغالية أبلة نــور
مرور حضرتك الكريم 
بالموضوع شىء يستحق التقدير
أتمنى تكونى بخير وألف شكر على
المرور الطيب

فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> الله الله يا ميمو... قمة في الروعة والشياكة.. 
> 
> اختيارات موقفة جدا تدل على ان ذوقك عالي  .. عارف يا ميمو اكثر شئ قرهني عارف يعني ايه قهرني.. 
> 
>  الى هو الكراسي.. والطاولات..
> 
> ...




أهلا أهلا بالعزيزة...emerald
اللى دايما منورة المنتدى ..
شوفتى بقى القصر بتاعنا الجديد
روعة مش كده هههههههههه
..................
والله الكراسى والطاولات بالذات
أخدوا مجهود فى أختيارهم يعنى
وأنتى ذوقك بجد عالى لاختيارك ليهم

وأنا فى أنتظار ( مردوده ) هههههههه


فى رعاية الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلو جدا يا ميمو ومجهود بجد مشكور عليه

كل حاجة حلوة اوى اكتر حاجة لفتت نظرى الترابيزة المركب دى 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> حلو جدا يا ميمو ومجهود بجد مشكور عليه
> 
> كل حاجة حلوة اوى اكتر حاجة لفتت نظرى الترابيزة المركب دى 
> 
> تسلم ايدك





ربنا يخليكى يا دكتورة
الحمد لله ان الصور دى عجبتك
ويا عموما يا دكتورة خدى الترابيزه هدية
والله ما تغلى عليكى ولا هيا ولا المملكة بحالها
هههههههههههههه

فى رعاية الله

----------


## حنـــــان

والله الموضوع ده كنز يا ميمو.
في كمية صور رائعة فعلا.
وأفكار روعة بصراحة.
متشكرة قوي على المجهود الكبير قوي في تجميع الصور وعرضها لنا هنا. تسلم ايدك.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> والله الموضوع ده كنز يا ميمو.
> في كمية صور رائعة فعلا.
> وأفكار روعة بصراحة.
> متشكرة قوي على المجهود الكبير قوي في تجميع الصور وعرضها لنا هنا. تسلم ايدك.



ربنا يخليكى يا حنان
متشكر اوى على كلامك الجميل فى حق الموضوع
وتسلمى لمرورك الاكثر من رائع

----------


## دوفينا

اية الجمال والشياكة دى بجد موسوعة ومجهود جبار .شكرا

----------


## اوركيدا



----------


## nmeh61

اللة ينور عليك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخواتى الغاليين

دوفينا

اوركيدا 

nmeh61

ميرسى جدا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم

فى رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

ميمو
شكرا على الموضوع الشامل الجميل
كالعادة طبعا
معلش جيت متاخر
بالتوووفيق

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> ميمو
> شكرا على الموضوع الشامل الجميل
> كالعادة طبعا
> معلش جيت متاخر
> بالتوووفيق



شكرا لمتابعتك يا محمد
ويا غالى أنتا تيجى أى وقت
البيــــــــت بيتــــــــــك

----------


## yara.a

موضوع رائع و شامل 
تسلم ايدك اخ ميمو...زوءك كتير حلو
عجبني اكتر شي الغرف على الطراز الصيني فيها بساطة و اناقة مميزة
تحياتي

----------


## WARDA**

مجهود رائع يا ميمو --- وتشكر عليه 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]واكثر حاجة عجبتني الرسوم اللي على الحائط تجنن وفيها خدع بصرية بالذات اللي بالسقف

وفيه حاجة انت نسيتها  وهي  غرف نوم للشباب  ::   ::  

تعرف ليه لان  ولادي بقولوا عن نفسهم شباب ( 12--- 14 ) وطلبوا منى اغير غرف نومهم ولما غيرتها لم تعجبهم لانها تميل للاطفال اكثر-- وهم بنظري لسه صغيرين بس يزعلوا لما اقول لهم كده وانا احترت معاهم بصراحة وما صدقت لما شفت الموضوع هنا

وانا بطلب منك لو ما فيها تعب عليك صور غرف نوم للشباب على قولتهم (ولادي)[/grade]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="7 80"]


> موضوع رائع و شامل 
> تسلم ايدك اخ ميمو...زوءك كتير حلو
> عجبني اكتر شي الغرف على الطراز الصيني فيها بساطة و اناقة مميزة
> تحياتي




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا يارا
شرفتى الموضوع ونورتينى والله
ويا ستى خدى الغرف الصينى كلها 
ولا تغلى عليكى يا غالية
ميرسى لمرورك جدا[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="7 80"]


> مجهود رائع يا ميمو --- وتشكر عليه 
>       
> 
> [grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]واكثر حاجة عجبتني الرسوم اللي على الحائط تجنن وفيها خدع بصرية بالذات اللي بالسقف
> 
> وفيه حاجة انت نسيتها  وهي  غرف نوم للشباب   
> 
> تعرف ليه لان  ولادي بقولوا عن نفسهم شباب ( 12--- 14 ) وطلبوا منى اغير غرف نومهم ولما غيرتها لم تعجبهم لانها تميل للاطفال اكثر-- وهم بنظري لسه صغيرين بس يزعلوا لما اقول لهم كده وانا احترت معاهم بصراحة وما صدقت لما شفت الموضوع هنا
> 
> وانا بطلب منك لو ما فيها تعب عليك صور غرف نوم للشباب على قولتهم (ولادي)[/grade]



أهلا أختى الغالية وردة
نورتى الموضوع أختى الفاضلة
أن شاء الله يكون الموضوع نال أستحسانك
والله أنا مش نسيت غرف الشباب ولا حاجة
بس وقتها فعلا مش كنت لاقى أبدا أى تصميم شبابى
وولادك ربنا يخليهم لك يارب
حلوين والله 12**14 سنهم جميل اوى يرتبوا فى عزك
وهما رجال فعلا ربنا يححفظهم
أن شاء الله أبحثلك عن تصميمات شبابية
ويارب أقدر أوفى أحتياجك
وكل الشكر لكى على المرورى الطيب
ميرسى جدا[/frame]

----------

